# aconti.exe



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand näheres über aconti.exe sagen?
Habs auf meinem Rechner gefunden im web aber kaum etwas direkt dazu.
Zuletzt hab ich gelesen, daß man solche .exe-Sachen erst noch 
ausführen muss, damit sie aktiv werden / schaden anrichten können.
Kann ich mir aber bei der ganzen Abzockerei nicht vorstellen, hab ja auch 
nicht im entferntesten einen "Dienst" in Anspruch genommen, und 
trotzdem das Ding gefangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2005)

"aconti.exe" ist stets eine "Wundertüte", aus der ein paar Tausend verschiedene Dialer herauskommen können, die offenbar je nach "Customer" verschieden sind. 

So weit ich weiß, wurde einem der download einer "aconti.exe" früher auf Seiten, die dieses Abrechnungssystem nützen, ohne Zutun angeboten (ich müsste mal in meinem Videoarchiv kucken, vielleicht verwechsle ich das jetzt auch mit Beate-Uhse-Dialern).
Vielleicht stammt die Datei vom Besuch einer solchen Seite, käme evtl. auch auf die Einstellungen des verwendeten Browsers an (bei mir warnen meist gleich ein halbes Dutzend Programme davor )

Das weitere Verhalten dieser exe-Datei hängt wahrscheinlich mit Anweisungen zusammen, die von irgendwoher übergeben werden, das kann ich Dir leider technisch nicht hinreichend erklären und es ist wohl auch im Nachhinein nicht 100%ig nachstellbar (denke ich als Laie). Im Internet gibt's einen gewissen "Cyberlord", der behauptet, früher mal aconti-Dialer programmiert zu haben. Vielleicht fragst Du den (google: "und an den dialern mitprogrammiert") 

Beschwerden gegen aconti-Dialer sind meines Wissens _in Deutschland_ selten. 

Ich nehme aber an, dass sich hinter "Deiner" aconti.exe ein Dialer verbirgt, der sich nicht einfach so einwählt, sondern vorher ein Abfragefenster zeigt, das nach Angaben der Herstellerfirma auch den Regularien der RegTP entspricht. Für aconti-Dialer von Anfang 2004 wurde allerdings die Übereinstimmung mit den Regularien von einigen angezweifelt, z.B. von der quasi Deutschlandbeauftragten der niederländischen Firma Consul Info BV, die allerdings nicht als unabhängig angesehen wird. Auch hier im Forum wurden wiederholt Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten geäußert, allerdings zumeist ohne Belege.  

such mal zB nach einer websx.ini oder nach int*.exe, evtl. in einem Ordner "websx" (das dürften relativ neue Dialer sein). Und schaue nach, ob in deiner Autostart eine "int***" eingetragen ist: Gehe dazu auf start/ausführen, gebe "msconfig" ein und schaue unter "Systemstart" nach, gilt für Windows xp. Besorg Dir besser ein Programm wie "Hijack This" oder so, Anleitungen findest Du über google. Aber: wenn nix ausgeführt wurde, dürftest Du nichts finden. 

Zusammenfassend: Die neuen acontidialer, die ich kenne und die ich _isoliert ausgeführt habe_ zeigen auf dem Bezugsfenster bereits eine Preisangabe. Ob diese Dialer allerdings in der Realität so arbeiten, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Von wann der Dialer aus dem screenshot ist, weiß ich nicht genau, der stammt glaub ich von genau der Seite, auf der der Dialer war, der im BGH-Urteil eine tragende Rolle spielte  ca. 12/2004, hier mal extra ein link zu einem sehr alten Artikel in der Berliner Zeitung über diesen Fall, der glücklicherweise von anderen Richtern letztlich anders entschieden wurde.

Schönen Feiertag und... keep your eyes open!
Nachtrag: Der screenshot ist NICHT aktuell. Er stammt aber anscheinend von der erot*.de, denn wenn man nur die Versionsnummer (6897la) bei der RegTP-Datenbank eingibt, bekommt man das (nicht mehr erreichbare) Addressierungsmerkmal mit der de-Domain. Für diese Seite steht jetzt der (neue?) Seiteninhaber _g'rade_ - und der nützt einen afendis/ncc-Dialer...


----------

